# Great Pyrenees puppy at our door



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We opened the door to find a Great Pyrenees puppy, maybe 16 weeks old. She is very timid and was wearing an Invisible Fence Collar. 
We called the people across the highway (yes, this puppy must have crossed a highway) as we saw flags near the end of their driveway a few weeks ago.

Surely no one would leave their home, with a young puppy in the yard, thinking the invisible fence would take care of keeping her safe.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh My...some people.....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yikes! I'm glad the pup is safe for now.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I walked over there, but no one was home. We kept her here for about an hour, then the family came home and my husband walked her over. 
They said they need to shave her thick fur around her neck so she feels the shock more and won't cross the invisible fence. I asked my husband if he advised them not to leave her outside when they are gone, but he said no.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

OMG. Terrible. Don't have words for this. I would have been fuming if I would have crossed paths with these dummies.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

they need shock collar on there necks.What s wrong with people?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You were more honest than me. I would have found her a new home and never told them!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I remember distinctly the salesman's pitch when he was selling it (the Invisible Fence) to us: "I guarantee you can leave your dog outside all day and go away and she'll be there when you get back". He knew he was talking about our 4 MONTH old puppy. Seems like these folks got the same pitch.

I never left her outside even when I stayed home.

So glad for this puppy's sake that she wasn't harmed and that she found you.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

this is so sad. They probably think they are doing OK - like Penny'sMom said. believing the salesman, like total innocents. If you have no experience (or heard of any) why wouldn't you believe "the expert"? 
I'd tell 'em what you've heard (ASAP). I see there is a Great Pyreenes forum...maybe it would be a good place for them to learn.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

OMG! That is terrible. Thank god the pup is okay. I'm not sure I would have been as honest either. Hopefully they will learn their lesson and not let it happen again.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> You were more honest than me. I would have found her a new home and never told them!


Same here. Seriously. 

That is just sick... even if they ARE innocent owners. Gah.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, the whole reason why I do not have another Great Pyrenees is because I have an invisible fence. I would not trust a Great Pyrenees with one. I know when I had mine installed for Brady, the salesman did say that he could probably train my then Pyr Goliath on it, but he did say most of the time, and invisible fences were best for a breed like a golden. 

They do not work well not only because of their fur, but their temperment. They originally were bred to take care of sheep in the mountains by themselves, so they think on their own. They would also fight the bears and other predators off. If they could fight a bear, a shock collar is not going to phase them the least. Great Pyreneeses are SO different from the breeds most people are used to.

And I also would never leave my dogs outside, while I was not home with the fence ( once it is dark out, I take them out by leash too. )


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

These people have sheep and I am thinking they are planning for this dog to watch over them when she gets older. Maybe they don't ever intend to have her inside their home?

Today my son was here mid day and said the puppy came over here again (he took her back). That means the people aren't understanding that there is a risk to this puppy by their leaving her unattended in the yard.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, if they were intending for her to watch the sheep, she should be spending with the sheep, not as a lawn ornament. I have a hard time emotionally with the guardian dogs who are left out all the time with just their herd, but I understand it is their job.

Honestly, if she shows up again, I would find her a nice home. She's already beaten the odds by making it across that highway twice. Each time it happens, she risks being hit and killed, or seriously injured.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

If it happens again, PLEASE find her a new home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

jlc's mom said:


> If it happens again, PLEASE find her a new home.


I agree. It's just a matter of time before that pup is killed on the road.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

Please keep an eye on them and the poor puppy. It sounds like she is going to need you.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Last weekend I was working in my garden and heard car horns honking. There are llamas on the people's property and passersby often honk at them (like that is supposed to make the llamas notice them or something?). A minute later, there comes the puppy in full body wag running up to me (she couldn't see me from their property, but either heard or smelled me out there).
Anyway, my husband removed her invisible fence collar, put the leash on her, and started walking her back. I called over and told the lady what people on this forum have said. She just said, "Oh, I think I should talk to the people up the road who have a Great Pyrenees, because I know they have an invisible fence"
Whatever. But, at least the puppy hasn't been back since then so maybe they are keeping her on a leash.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

I am glad you found the pup!
Yes, they will do it again. People that irresponsible have no business having a dog. I fear for that poor pup.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Last weekend I was working in my garden and heard car horns honking. There are llamas on the people's property and passersby often honk at them (like that is supposed to make the llamas notice them or something?). A minute later, there comes the puppy in full body wag running up to me (she couldn't see me from their property, but either heard or smelled me out there).
> Anyway, my husband removed her invisible fence collar, put the leash on her, and started walking her back. I called over and told the lady what people on this forum have said. She just said, "Oh, I think I should talk to the people up the road who have a Great Pyrenees, because I know they have an invisible fence"
> Whatever. But, at least the puppy hasn't been back since then so maybe they are keeping her on a leash.


I'm not being judgmental, but WHY are you continuing to return the puppy? Clearly they are not keeping her safe, and she's coming to you because she knows you are kind and caring. Unfortunately she has to cross a road to get to you. It is really just a matter of time before she ends up hit by a car. 

If she comes back to your house, please don't take her back to those people.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Same here. Seriously.
> 
> That is just sick... even if they ARE innocent owners. Gah.



They are not innocent, they know she is getting out and in danger and have done nothing to keep her safe. They are neglectful and it will result in her death.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I'm not being judgmental, but WHY are you continuing to return the puppy? Clearly they are not keeping her safe, and she's coming to you because she knows you are kind and caring. Unfortunately she has to cross a road to get to you. It is really just a matter of time before she ends up hit by a car.
> 
> If she comes back to your house, please don't take her back to those people.


I can't just take someone's dog! We don't have any leash laws, so (legally) they can let her roam. There are laws against taking someone's property-they could send the police here!


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree, as much as it stinks that they are not responsible with these sweet pup. Aside from giving them our opinion on the matter, legally, they are not doing anything wrong, and legally she has no option other than returning the pup, or leaving it outside to roam.
It's sad, leash laws should be implemented everywhere, but they're not. :-(


----------

